# Thunderjet project



## Andy Dee (Oct 27, 2018)

1955? Thunderbird project bike. My first complete restoration, as many of you more experienced restorers can tell. Just a few adjustments to get him rolling. Asking for opinions on replacing the original handlebars and grips and if anybody has , or knows of someone who has a original style chainguard. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Oct 28, 2018)

Be proud, Have fun!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Nov 1, 2018)

Howard Gordon said:


> Be proud, Have fun!!



Thank you.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2018)

CBC/Ross, who made your bike, first came out around '56, and had that tank style through '60.


----------



## Andy Dee (Nov 4, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> CBC/Ross, who made your bike, first came out around '56, and had that tank style through '60.



Thanks for that valuable information


----------

